# goodyear official shop in dubai?



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi I'm looking for new tyre
Goodyear P235/60R18 103V Wrangler made in germany.

I tried to move around al quos most of them selling only Goodyear P235/60R18 102V Eagle. Any idea where place selling this tyre?

Thanks
ps: any mailing list for discussing car stuff?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Probably worth asking on evolve.ae as someone on there will likely have a good idea.


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

adywicaksono said:


> Hi I'm looking for new tyre
> Goodyear P235/60R18 103V Wrangler made in germany.
> 
> I tried to move around al quos most of them selling only Goodyear P235/60R18 102V Eagle. Any idea where place selling this tyre?
> ...



Try calling the following trading companies, they might sell or direct you to their resellers:


Al Shami Auto Tyres Trdg Co LLC 04-2850049

Ismail Mohd Ismail Trdg Co LLC 04-2853110

Swaidan Trdg Co LLC 04-3400033

Good luck


----------

